# Capt Nathan's Wading Report; Seadrift, TX. 7/21/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Slow and steady won the race today on these post spawn conditions. The boys grinded through 100â€™s of small male trout to find there keeper fish.
It was kind of a good teaching tool for the newcomers to lure fishing. They learned quick and understood how the trout wanted it presented. 

We fished a wide range of depths over sand/grass, as well as some oyster shell, crotch to waist deep in both areas worked the best. Knee deep produced a couple trout each wade, but nothing larger than what we were finding out on the crotch deep mark. The keeper trout were in the 16-18" range. Our best baits today were DSLâ€™s strawberry wine, kickinâ€™ chicken, and victorious secret.


----------

